# Gerichtkostenstemplern



## Dark_Butterfly

Hola,

No entiendo lo siguiente: "Gerichtkostenmarken und Abdrucke von Gerichtkostenstemplern dürfen für die Zahlung nicht verwendet werden"

Es que "templern" no lo encuentro por ningún lado.

Gracias


----------



## brau

Tendrás que esperar a un nativo, aunque deduzco que debe estar relacionado con "stempel" (sello). Sin embargo, buscando "templern" (o "stemplern") no conseguirás nada porque es un plural declinado en dativo.

Saludos.


----------



## Sidjanga

Buenas.

Todo esto no me suena natural, casi a que no lo hubiera escrito un _Muttersprachler_, u otra persona que realmente domina el idioma (esto, lamentablemente, no es siempre aplicable ni a la totalidad de los _Muttersprachler_)
El compuesto _Gericht*s*kostenmarken_ necesita sí o sí una _Fugen-S_, igual que _Gericht*s*kostens_... 

"-_stemplern_" no existe. Podría ser _Stempel _(sellos), o _Stempelung _(el acto o resultado de poner un sello en un documento), pero por el (escaso) contexto me suena más bien a que se trata del documento mismo, del que no podés hacer una copia (Abdruck) y usar ésta para el trámite en cuestión/el pago. 
Pero quizá lo que quieren decir sea que no se pueden usar copias de la parte del documento que lleva este sello, y por eso se limitan a decir "Abdrucke von Stempeln" (para el caso de que -_stempel _sea lo que de verdad quieren decir).

¿Tenés otros contextos donde aparezca esta palabra y que puedan arrojar más luz sobre esto?


> Es que "templern" no lo encuentro por ningún lado. *Si exist**iera*, según la morfología del compuesto sería de todas formas _*s*tem.._: Gericht|s|kosten|stemp[..]


_____________________________________





brau said:


> ... Sin embargo, buscando "templern" (o "stemplern") no conseguirás nada porque es un plural declinado en dativo....


No entiendo tu comentario. Obviamente la palabra esa no existe, pero si existiera - o en el caso de palabras existentes - bien la podría encontrar, "pese a" cualquier dativo o lo que fuera, ¿no? (y más en este caso, que no hay ni cambio vocálico).

_Stempel _(nom. sing./nom.plur.) - [bei/mit/von/..] _Stempeln _(dat.plur.) - ¿Por qué no voy a encontrar la palabra en el diccionario, aunque busque _Stempeln_? (que, de estar recogida, aparece(ría) antes que el singular/nominativo)

En buenos diccionario hay además entradas con las formas con cambios vocálicos que te remiten a la entrada principal.
Este es mi sitio favorito para cualquier eventualidad. Ahí podés introducir la forma que quieras, y siempre la reconoce y te dice cuál es la palabra subyacente (a menos que ésta sea inexistente, obviamente).

..


----------



## brau

Sigianga said:


> No entiendo tu comentario. Obviamente la palabra esa no existe, pero si existiera - o en el caso de palabras existentes - bien la podría encontrar, "pese a" cualquier dativo o lo que fuera, ¿no? (y más en este caso, que no hay ni cambio vocálico).
> 
> _Stempel _(nom. sing./nom.plur.) - [bei/mit/von/..] _Stempeln _(dat.plur.) - ¿Por qué no voy a encontrar la palabra en el diccionario, aunque busque _Stempeln_? (que, de estar recogida, aparece(ría) antes que el singular/nominativo)
> 
> En buenos diccionario hay además entradas con las formas con cambios vocálicos que te remiten a la entrada principal.
> Este es mi sitio favorito para cualquier eventualidad. Ahí podés introducir la forma que quieras, y siempre la reconoce y te dice cuál es la palabra subyacente (a menos que ésta sea inexistente, obviamente).
> 
> ..



Desconozco qué diccionarios usas habitualmente, pero en mi caso, buscar sustantivos declinados, bien sea en genitivo masculino/neutro o en dativo plural, sólo conseguía hacerme perder tiempo y que tuviera que buscar otra vez, esta vez el sustantivo base. Es posible que haya diccionarios, especialmente online, supongo, que te remitan al sustantivo base, pero yo no conozco ninguno, y en cualquier caso esa no sería la forma adecuada ni tradicional de buscar una palabra en un diccionario (de la misma forma que no se busca una forma verbal conjugada, ni en alemán ni en español, sino que se introduce el infinitivo).

Saludos.


----------



## Sidjanga

No sé para qué puse lo que puse. De verdad no sé si nos estamos comunicando en el mismo idioma... 

Tampoco entiendo qué se supone que es eso de la forma "adecuada" o "tradicional" de buscar una palabra, pero no importa; sobre todo no acá.... 
Claro que será mejor que comprendas la morfología de la palabra y todo, pero en primera línea se trata de encontrarla, ¿no?

Y claro que, en el caso que nos ocupa acá, si usás un diccionario "tradicional" (en forma de libro), que está ordenado según el mismo alfabeto latino según el que están ordenados los míos, encontrarás sí o sí la entrada en cuestión "Stempel", aunque busques "Stempel*n*".

¿Cómo no?


----------



## gusfand

Marke = sello (estampilla), esto queda claro.
Ahora viene el problema cual intentaré aclarar citando Wikipedia ..
*sello* es "marca o impresión [=Stempel o Stempelabdruck] distinguible que se hace sobre un objeto *y* el utensilio [=Stempel o Stempler] utilizado para hacerlo"


----------



## Dark_Butterfly

Yo lo busqué de todas las formas y nada. Supongo que será un sello o una copia de algo. Ya creo que da igual, el cliente no se ha puesto en contacto conmigo y todo indica a que no me va a pagar...tanto trabajo para nada.


----------



## gusfand

hola Dark_Butterfly,
Gerichtkostenmarken und Abdrucke von Gerichtkostenstemplern
= 
estampillas y sellos comprobantes de gastos judiciales

nada de copias.


----------



## brau

Sigianga said:


> No sé para qué puse lo que puse. De verdad no sé si nos estamos comunicando en el mismo idioma...



¿Disculpa?



Sigianga said:


> Tampoco entiendo qué se supone que es eso de la forma "adecuada" o "tradicional" de buscar una palabra, pero no importa; sobre todo no acá....
> Claro que será mejor que comprendas la morfología de la palabra y todo, pero en primera línea se trata de encontrarla, ¿no?



Exactamente, y por eso sería mejor buscar las palabras desde un principio según se supone que se tienen que buscar. Lo cual no excluye que en ocasiones se encuentre lo que se busca aún a pesar de no buscarlo de la forma más óptima. Si uno no está familiarizado con la morfología, y con la alemana con más razón, las posibilidades de no encontrar una palabra o tardar en hacerlo aumentan considerablemente. ¿Me equivoco?



Sigianga said:


> Y claro que, en el caso que nos ocupa acá, si usás un diccionario "tradicional" (en forma de libro), que está ordenado según el mismo alfabeto latino según el que están ordenados los míos, encontrarás sí o sí la entrada en cuestión "Stempel", aunque busques "Stempel*n*".
> 
> ¿Cómo no?



Cierto. Y eso solucionaría tu problema, siempre que sepas que "Stempeln" es el plural en dativo (y sólo en dativo) de "Stempel", lo cual no es en absoluto seguro si desde un principio ibas buscando directamente "Stempeln".


----------



## JordiCuber

La frase "Gericht(s)kostenmarken und Abdrucke von Gericht(s)kostenstemplern dürfen für die Zahlung nicht verwendet werden" es cien por cien correcta y proviene de la jerga administrativa de los tribunales alemanes. La única reserva en este sentido es que en la palabra "Gericht(s)kosten" la versión con la "s" intercalada es bastante más común que la versión sin "s", pero las dos son admisibles.

Ambas expresiones hacen referencia a los timbres que se utilizan para cancelar los derechos y costas ante la Administración de Justicia. En el caso de los "-marken" compras una serie de sellos o estampillas que se pegan en el documento para acreditar el pago de los derechos que correspondan. En el caso del "-stempler" el timbre se aplica en forma de un sello de tinta que indica el monto cancelado (importe pagado). Los dos sistemas existen, en algunos tribunales te venden estampillas, en otros te dan un sello de tinta. Fuera de este contexto la palabra "Stempler" no se utiliza prácticamento, por lo que es poco conocida y no aparece en muchos diccionarios. Literalmente significa "estampador" y en realidad se refiere a la maquinilla que estampa el sello de tinta con el importe.


Una buena traducción de la frase de referencia al castellano sería poner sencillamente: "No se admiten los pagos mediante timbres judiciales." o "No se admiten los pagos efectuados mediante la compra de timbres judiciales."


----------

